

An idea for combining chatbots with social networking and getting everyone "programming" in the process. - amichail

I'm thinking about a new version of the Chatbot Game based on social networking.<p>In particular, when you chat with a bot, only chatbot rules created by you, your friends or forwarded by your friends would be active.<p>These chatbot rules would be like those used in the Chatbot Game and simple AIML.  Example: if the user's text includes the word "why", then reply "Just because.", etc.<p>Advantages of using social networking for rule creation:<p>* Chatbot replies would be more relevant and rarely offensive -- they
have been approved by your friends after all.<p>* Encourages most people to actively participate in the creation
and/or forwarding of chatbot rules -- not just in chatting with bots.
If they don't, the chatbot(s) will have essentially nothing to say.<p>* Chatbot rule creation can be viewed as a simple form of programming and so this app might get more people interested in programming and computer science.
======
babyshake
It would be neat if my chatbot would act as a personal agent for me when I'm
not around. So when I can't chat (or tweet for that matter) and my chatbot is
turned on, it will talk to my friends on my behalf, and those conversations
can help program it, in addition to my own activity stream.

This would be difficult sure, but pretty cool nonetheless.

